# Aloha!



## Ender7659 (Jan 21, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time posted here. Enlisted for help from the pros of course. So here's the dilly-o: I've been interested in Martial Arts most of my life. For some reason or other, I never actually took the leap and got into it. Long story short, I've done everything BUT ma. Football, Basketball, hell i'm even top 100 in my state in tennis 

Now that i'm taking a semester off college to regroup, I think I'm ready to make the leap to ma. That's where you come in! I'm looking for a martial art that:


is predominantly a striking art. I don't mind if certain techniques involve trips or tosses, I just don't want that to be the focal point of what I'm taught.
is not a ground art. (dabbled in wrestling in high school and, I don't really enjoy wrapping around with other dudes).
emphasizes the "art" part of martial arts. I want something that actually involves fluidity, grace and smoothness while practicing it.
Requires/involves agility, speed, flexibility and endurance rather than brute strength and power.

Things I don't care about are real world application (I've been in maybe 1 fight my entire life and consider myself a pacifist. Competition, again I don't want to practice an art to rack up trophies, just for myself. 

I've been told that Kung Fu matches a few if not all of my interests, though upon googling Kung Fu, the hits are so numerous that I really don't know where to start. I've also been told Bujinkan would suit my needs and adds a spiritual element to the mix (though I read a little article here which put me off on it a bit)

Your mission, should you choose to accept it as my personal advice-army, is to help me find find an art which suits me. I live and work in Miami, FL and the only legit (seeming) place I've found for Bujinkan is http://www.onibujin.com/dojo/about/ 

You're help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 21, 2010)

Bagua zhang.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard, look up Okinawan GoJu. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! Why not see if they have a Kajukenbo school out there. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard, *Ender*.  I would agree with those that have advised you that Kung Fu matches up very well with what you described.  I'd suggest Lau Gar but that is only because it is the style I know :lol:.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 22, 2010)

There lots of options out there that meet your criteria, what woudl be helpful is if we knew more about waht was actually available in your area.  I could recommend all sorts of styles, but if you can't find a good intructor, it won't matter much.  What do you have available to you?

Peace,
Erik

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..You have gotten some great advice so far..Give Hapkido a look, either traditional Hapkido or Combat Hapkido...


----------



## stickarts (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Ender7659 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the quick replies, everyone. I'm googling every one and trying to zero in on a good teacher in my area. So far, the only legit-seeming place I've come across is http://www.miamiwingchun.com/contact.htm

I'm going to try and contact Sifu Smith about a trial class. Has anyone heard good/bad/any things?

Thanks again in advance!






down, toward, punch!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 22, 2010)

As far as Robert Smith, I would check it out. The Moy Yat Wing Chun expression is quite good, you will enjoy the training.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Many arts and styles fit your requirements, but my personal favorites are Korean/Japanese/Okinawan rooted striking arts.

I train in Moo Duk Kwan (Tang Soo Do) Taekwondo, but the most important factor is not necessarily the style, it is the instructor.  Go check out the schools, sit in on a class, talk to the instructors.  Find something that fits your needs.. .  And by all means, lean back on us for any guidance you need, there are many many many knowledgeable people in here.


----------



## JO808 (May 3, 2010)

Where do you live? I just moved back to Oahu and am looking for people to train JKD with. I was/am a student under Taky Kimura.


----------

